# Aluminum vs wood



## nberry (Feb 11, 2007)

I am new to RVing and I am wondering if these all aluminum structure travel trailers will last and are of good quality.  I have heard varying opinions, I am leaning towards the new aluminum Kodiak(Keystone) series and I am hoping someone can provide me some feedback.  Thanks very much.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 11, 2007)

Re: Aluminum vs wood

We just worked on a Kodiak.  I will never sell them!  The one we worked on was a piece of junk.  Fiberglass delamination, trim coming off, cabinet drawers broken, lights not working......but what we had to work on was the water lines.  They had used CVPC pipe and the owner had just come from Arizona.  He had not winterized it and all the pipe had split.  If they had used pex, it probably would not have had to be replaced.  The water heater and pump were OK, so it had not frozen solid.  I have never seen CVPC in a camper before, but that one had it.  In my opinion, not flexible enough.

To answer your question, we probably sell more wood framed trailers in a year than aluminum.  Big factor is the cost, but Sunset Creek by Sunnybrook is aluminum framed at a wood framed price.  At the end of this year I may have a different answer for you.

If you stay on top of maintenance, a wood framed trailer will last you many years.  If you let the caulking break down and a leak starts, then you have troubles.  I advise customers to walk the roof twice a year and check your sealed areas.  I don't care if it wood or aluminum.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 12, 2007)

Re: Aluminum vs wood

I prefer wood.  We have had our HitchHiker II for 12 years now and it has been really good structually.  I also prefer vaccum boding of the sidewalls, roof and floor.  Most of the low end medium priced 5'ers have gone to aluminum because of cost.  The wooden frames cost more to manufacture and the manufacturers  can't compete pricewise with aluminum in the low end medium price range.  Hitchhiker now manfactures their low end 5'ers with aluminum/vaccum bonded structures, but still uses wooden frames on their medium to high end 5'ers.  

In addition, aluminum transfers heat and cold through the sidewalls.  When it's cold you can see where all the aluminum cross members are located by the moisture accumlating wherever aluminum has been used in the structure.


----------



## nberry (Feb 12, 2007)

RE: Aluminum vs wood

Thank-you gentlemen, it appears as though I have some more homework to do. I certainly appreciate the feedback.

Regards


----------



## toma825 (Mar 29, 2007)

RE: Aluminum vs wood

Ever thought about an Airstream Travel Trailer? Very well made...but costly. Good resale value.Good luck.


----------

